# Tung oil



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

Ok, so I got up bout 5:30, fixed coffee and some quick eats, hit E.Matty for a nice but un-productive couple of hours. Got back, showered, threw a brisket that I had been seasoning for about a day and a half on the pit. Jumped in the truck a drove the wife to pick out 63 1x6 pine sticks for the floor in the new man-cave she's building (this is a lady that after I unloaded the lumber today, sat and pounded a 3 lb coffee can of finishing nails so they'll look old school square head).

So here's where I need help.

Seems the chosen path is tung oil finish. Any ideas on where the best place online or walk-in is to get a quality tung oil to cover 3-4 times the floor about to be installed ?

Thanks Much for any info.

Tight Lines!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

southwestern paint and wallpaper on west gray just east of montrose should have it, or if you have a good sized sherwin williams paint store try them. have you ever finished anything with tung oil?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

fwiw, I would use a tung oil that has the poly in it...pure tung oil to me looks pasty or dull white

I use formbys but I do small turning projects.


----------



## TnTexas (Nov 19, 2007)

Check out Paintsource.net. I purchased Waterlox pure tung oil from them. Best price around that I could find. I am using it on 1x6 Heart Pine flooring. Really makes the color jump out without the shine of Poly. They have 3 different sheen levels. I am using the Original Finish.
Good luck.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Be careful with any rags after you cleanup. tung oil is one of those oils that self polymerizes and gives off heat in the process. Rags soaked with it can spontaneously combust. Best to throw any waste rags into a bucket of water first.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

About 2 mo. ago, my uncle had a crew wipe down his outdoor wood furniture with linseed oil, and a day later the open 5 gal plastic bucket of rags kicked off and about burned his outdoor kitchen down. He was about to go out and grill a steak and the smoke and fire started boiling out of the bucket and lit it too. If he hadn't been home it would have easily burned the house down, because of all the wood in the area of the fire.


----------

